# PS2 Mouse kernel issue (kernel 3.5.3) [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I have had this issue before but before all i needed to do was to reboot a couple times to get it to work or use another kernel and although it may look like to be a hardware problem i have doubts about it since it works with a livecd of the motherboard built-in mini OS.

A few days ago i updated to vanilla sources 3.5.3 and my ps2 mouse was gone. However with 3.2.12 works without problems. 

All my kernel updates are done with make oldconfig but this time something seems to have changed.

I can use a usb mouse without problems but for ps2 mouse this situation is verified with X and without X.

/dev/input/mouse0 exists

```
 # ls /dev/input/event*

/dev/input/event0  /dev/input/event1  /dev/input/event2  /dev/input/event3  /dev/input/event4  /dev/input/event5
```

```
# cat /etc/make.conf | grep mouse

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev joystick virtualbox"
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config| grep PS2

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i mouse

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set
```

----------

## DONAHUE

here I see a number of individual device drivers that must be present by default since I have not bothered with them.

 *Quote:*   

> grep -i ps2 /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y
> 
> CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> grep -i mouse /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
> 
> # CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set
> ...

 You might want to match this or check your 3.2.12 config for more or different selections than 3.5.3

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
# cat /boot/config-3.2.12| grep PS2

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set
```

```
# cat /boot/config-3.2.12| grep -i mouse

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

has to be something else.

----------

## roarinelk

what does "dmesg | grep 8042"  show ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
# dmesg | grep 8042

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

i8042: PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have KBD irq; using default 1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
```

Smells like a bug ...

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

>  Symbol: SERIO_I8042 [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
> 
>  Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
> 
>  Prompt: i8042 PC Keyboard controller                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
> ...

 

going through oldconfig from 3.2.12 to 3.5.3 may have unselected a depends or selected by in your configuration.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Out of nothing it started to work after a few reboots.

SOLVED by computer voodoo

----------

